# BMW 3 series coupe paint correction by Street Dreams Detail



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Booked for a 2 day detail with light paint correction. Car belongs to the owner of this Audi S5 I detailed a few months prior.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=169773

The BMW is a daily driven car with over 160k miles on it, mild paint correction to clean up the paint was carried out along with layering it with protection.

Wheels before










Sonax sitting










After cleaning










Car foamed and washed with CG citrus followed by claying. Heavy contaminants on the finish










Onto correction work, again this was a mild paint correction, by no means was perfection the goal. Menzerna SIP and 106FA used on the Metabo

50/50 on passenger door










Close up using Fenix TK40 LED + Camera Flash










Before (Hood)










After Correction (Hood)




























Mirror trim was faded and 100% gray. First cleaned using IPA, than dressed using a foam painters stick.

Before










1st of 3 applications...










Heated up again with a heat gun and than buffed off to check for smearing before moving onto the next 2 applications










Finished product










More correction work on rear bumper which was lightly oxidized

Before










After










50/50










One last IPA done on the entire car before applying LSP. In this case I layed down a quick coat of Werkstat Acrylic Prime using the DA on speed 4 followed by 3 coats of Werkstat Acrylic Jett Trigger spread out over 2 days

Finished














































Thanks for looking*


----------



## K2Ri (Nov 7, 2009)

Really nice work!


----------



## killash (May 3, 2010)

Very nice work, I'm very impressed with the wing mirror too!


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Great work as always!!!

Tim


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice work as usual. Always enjoy your write ups


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks all!


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Fantastic work as ever. You've really brought that colour back to life!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

great work there :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

:doublesho Wing mirror is very impressive as I can never get those to stay black! How long do you expect that to last?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Very Nice Dave :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Rich H said:


> :doublesho Wing mirror is very impressive as I can never get those to stay black! How long do you expect that to last?


Maybe just a few weeks. In my experience when you have trim that is oxidized like that, no dressing will take to it permanently or at least for a long time. After several washes and rains I expect it to dwindle quickly leaving only maybe 50% of the color. I told the owner of course and he reminded me its a 162,000 mile car which he has driven every day for 8 years and that hes just happy the paint looks red again :lol:

I will see the car in 6 months or so for a top up so I'll check and see if it went back to the grayness


----------

